# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  السلام عليكم ، عضو جديد معاكم محتاج للإرشاد وشكراً  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Ahlawy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة من ارض الكنانة مصر ببعث بالتحية لجميع من بالمنتدى انا عضو جديد معاكم بالمنتدى اتمنى انى اكون عضو فعال معكم واستفيد منكم ومن خبرتكم وان شاء الله تكون معرفة خير بإذن الله انا اسمى محمد ، عمرى 22 سنة ،، حديث التخرج من سنتين بالظبط اتعرفت على شخص كدة انا مش هذكر اسماء طبعاً لإنة كان نصاب المهم الشخص دا لقانى قاعد من غير شغلة ولا مشغلة قالى تحب تشتغل معايا قولة ومالة  :Big Grin:  ومن هنا بدأت قصة حياتى مع الفوركس :Asvc:  كان تقريباً علاقتى بالفوركس زى علاقتى بالسوشى بالظبط كدة  :AA:   المهم الراجل دا قعدنى اشتغل له سمسار يعنى بحط اوامر بيع وشراء والكلام دا ،، هو كان بيدخل هنا  بردة يتابع فى الموقع دا وكان بيتعامل من خلال بلات فورم او برنامج معرب وانا كنت بتابع له الامور ، المهم انة فى الاخير نصب عليا وانا مسامحة فى الفلوس يعنى  انا بس فرحت من التجربة لإنى اكتسبت خبرة وشىء جديد عليا فا كان لازم يكون فية تضحية  :Big Grin:  يعنى  انا اتعلمت من الفوركس انى ممكن ابقى عينيا مفنجلة 12 ساعة على صفقة وتخلص بمكسب عالى والحمد لله واتعلمت انى احط اوامر بيع وشراء لكن كتحليل فنى والكلام دا ابيض فية بمعنى الكلمة وهى دى كانت بدايتى مع الفوركس ،، انا حاليا عندى بعد الإستفسارات وبصراحة اعذرونى لو لقيتوا اسألتى رخمة شوية بس فعلا انا تايه وحاسس انى فى عالم غريب لإن المنتدى هنا بسم الله ما  شاء الله يعنى عامل زى البحر بالظبط مش عارف رأسى من رجليا  :Ohmy:  من كتر المعلومات   بصراحة مش عارف ابدأ منين ؟ تنصحونى بإية الله يخليكم  يعنى اى بلات فورم اشتغل عليها واى شركة افضل ( فى حالة فتح حساب حقيقى ) انا حاليا وانا بكلمكم كدة شغال على الميتا تريدر 4 واكونت ديمو وخسران 5 الاف دولار من شراء المجنون طبعا انا بجرب المهم انى شبة اتعقدت من البرنامج العجيب دا ومش حاسس انى هتعلم عليه حاجة لإنى كنت شغال الأول مع الراجل دا على برنامج بسيط شوية احسن وسهل للإستخدام يعنى  يعنى هل فية امكانية انى اتعامل من خلال برنامج تانى ولا لازم افتح حساب حقيقى الأول ؟؟ دا اول سؤال  التانى بقى  سمعت طرطشة كلام من بعيد كدة  :Doh:  عن حاجة اسمها الأكسبريتات  :Big Grin:  المهم اللى فهمتة عن الموضوع دا انة نظام برمجى بيتم وضع بداخلة استراتيجية معينة ( معادلات محاسبية من صنع الإنسان ) وبيتم معادلتها وتطبيقها اوتوماتيكيا من خلال لغة برمجة اسمها MQL4 . لو فية اى معلومة تانية تحبوا تضيفوهالى ياريت اكون شاكر  وانا على فكرة حابب اتعلم اللغة البرمجة دى لانى فى الأصل مبرمج يعنى ودماغى لاسعة زى منتوا شايفين كدة  :Yikes3:  بس محتار بصراحة اتعلم الأول لغة البرمجة ولا اتعلم فوركس الاول بحيث انى اكون ملم بكل الأشياء ؟؟ ياريت تجاوبونى  وكمان فية نقطة انا الموضوع بتاع الشموع السوداء دا انا بحبة لكن مش عارف اتعامل على اى استراتيجية تانية ولا اى شارت تانى خالص   ولو فية توبيك للمبتدئين من A TO Z ياريت اكون شاكر ليكم  وحاجة تانية كمان  قدامى قد اية على اما افتح حساب حقيقى يعنى انا بتعلم اهو من دلوقتى وبدأت اطبق الحاجات اللى انا فاكرها من سنتين ايام الراجل اياة دا وبدأت استذكر الأمور جيدا انا بلقط بسرعة بس انتوا حاولوا وانا هكون تلميذ شاطر ومطيع :Emoticon1:    اخر حاجة انا داخل المجال دا يا جماعة مش للطمع لا سمح الله انا نفسى بس اعمل مبلغ اضافى + بجانب الشغل بتاعى يعنى لإنى مقتنع ان مجال الفوركس دا حاجة اضافية ولا انتوا رأيكم اية ؟ يعنى اعتقد ان كل شخص هنا فى المنتدى الللى صاحب بيت واولاد وصاحب شركة وكمان موظفين وليهم اشغالهم والفوركس دا مجال ثانوى وانا مقتنع بالموضوع دا ومش عاوزة يكون مصدر رزق اساسى خالص لإنة يوم فوق ويوم تحت انا حابب بس اعمل هامش ربح بسيط شهريا ودا اقصى طموحى شكراً ليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير واسف مرة تانية للإطالة تقبلوا مرورى دمتم بود وحب  اخوكم محمد من قاهرة المعز

----------


## شرفاوى

السلام عليكم اخى بصراحه انا حسيت انى حبيتك من كلامك وحاسس انك طيب وكمان عاقل وواقعى  ومنطقى وكلامك من قلبك  بالتوفيق

----------


## رمز

أهلا بك..  :Asvc:   حبة حبة: حتوصل إن شاء الله   بالنسبة للإكسبريت: فهو عبارة عن برمجة لنظام متاجرة معينة   يفتح ويغلق الصفقة أتوماتيكيا.   وأتمنى من أعضاء الخبرة أن يرشد الأخ الضيف لأهم المواضيع

----------


## قمة القمة

انا حابب بس اعمل هامش ربح بسيط شهريا ودا اقصى طموحى
شوف لو أنت فكرت إنك تجيب في مادة جيد مثلا فصدقني إحتمال إنك ترسب أو مقبول بنسبة 90%
أما لو قلت بينك وبين نفسك إنه لابد من أن أحصل على ممتاز مرتفع حينها في أسوأ الأحوال سوف تكون جيد جدا 
إن شاء الله الأخوان مايقصرون 
يفدونك أكثر مني 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Amro

اخى الحبيب محمد بارك الله فيك
اولاً اهلا بيك وسط اخوانك هنا جميعاً , وإن شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد 
اخى الحبيب انا عاوزك تركز بس الأول فى شيئ واحد وهو التعلم فقط عشان تاكل من صيدك انت ولا تحتاج لأحد 
وكخطوه اولى ادعوك لها لتفعلها ان تقرأ هذا الكتاب من الجلده للجلده قبل ان تفكر فى اى شيئ تماماً  الفوركس خطوة خطوة . إضغط هنا  بعد ان تنتهى فى قراءه هذا الكتاب , اخبرنى هنا فى الموضوع حتى اقول لك ما هى الخطوه الثانيه إن شاء الله وهكذا دائماً , لا تفكر فى خطوه إلا عندما تنهى ما قبلها تماماً 
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ELMAALY

أخي محمد اسمح لي أحييك على هذه البداية الطيبة وروح الدعابة المرحة والقناعات الجيدة وأتوقع لك مستقبلا زاهرا في المجال   هذا الموضوع دائما الخبراء هنا يقدمونه للمبتدئين  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  والحقيقة أنه يحتوي على مواضيع في غاية الأهمية للمبتدئين والمتقدمين على حد سواء  بالنسبة لبرامج التداول طبعا أشهرها هو الميتاتريد وكونك مبرمج أو مشروع مبرمج ربما يكون هو الأفضل لك لكن صدقني أنا شخصيا أحب التحليل والتداول عن طريق منصة FXCM  وأرتاح لها أكثر وذلك بحكم الخبرة والتعود لزمن طويل  نحن الآن مجبرون على التعامل مع الميتاتريد لكن مكره أخاك لا بطل وطبعا معظم الشركات المحترمة لها منصاتها الخاصة وهي مجانية في غالبها ما عليك إلا أن تفتح حساب ديمو وتنزل البرنامج وتبدأ التداول والبعض من هذه البرامج معرب  قناعتك ان هذا المجال  مصدر دخل ثاني ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه قناعة مهمة والكثير من الناس يقول بها وإن كنت شخصيا أرى أنه تجارة كسائر التجارات أرباحه محدودة وممكن ان تكون دائمة نسبيا بإذن الله كأحوال الدنيا جميعا  تحياتي وتقديري يا غالي

----------


## Ahlawy

> السلام عليكم اخى بصراحه انا حسيت انى حبيتك من كلامك وحاسس انك طيب وكمان عاقل وواقعى  ومنطقى وكلامك من قلبك  بالتوفيق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: 
تسلملى يا مصرى يا غالى ربنا يحفظك يارب ويخليك على الكلام الجميل دا انا على فكرة عندى اصحاب 45 سنة وبنلعب مع بعض كورة كمان  :Teeth Smile:  واتمنى اننا نكون اصدقاء ودى حاجة تشرفنى اكيد استاذى شرفاوى ، وألف مبروك على أمم افريقيا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  4 وردات منى ليك اهو :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ahlawy

> أهلا بك..   حبة حبة: حتوصل إن شاء الله   بالنسبة للإكسبريت: فهو عبارة عن برمجة لنظام متاجرة معينة   يفتح ويغلق الصفقة أتوماتيكيا.   وأتمنى من أعضاء الخبرة أن يرشد الأخ الضيف لأهم المواضيع

 ازيك يا استاذ رمز ، شكراً لردك الجميل
انا متفق مع حضرتك ان كل فترة بتزيد المعرفة والخبرة مش بتيجى من يوم وليلة ودا اللى مخلينى مصرفش الاف الجنيهات فى ايدين النصابين اللى بيدوا كورسات فوركس هنا فى مصر انا استعنت بالله ثم بالمنتدى إن شاء الله. 
بالنسبة للاكسبريت كان صاحبنا اياة كان عاوزنى اعملة حاجة شبة كدة تفتح 50 نقطة فوق وتحت وواحدة منهم تتقفل اوتوماتيكيا على حسب سير الشارت يعنى او حالة الزوج نفسة
وجزاك الله كل خير حبيبى على الرد

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن -----------> مالناش داعي إحنا يا المشرفين  :Angry Smile:    :Big Grin:  أخي العزيز / اقرأ واقرأ ولا تبخل على نفسك فقد يكون مصدر رزقك وكتب الله لك فيه خير  فلا تبحث عن الكنز وتتوقع أنك ستجده خلال ساعتين    :No3:  اتعب ي القراءة هنا وستجد كنز معلومات بعون الله  ونصيحتي لا تسأل عن شيء قبل أن تقرأ عنه ،، اقرأ واسأل عن نقطة محددة ستجد الجميع معك  وأعجبتني ردة فعلك على ما حصل لك وهذا يدل على أنك تصنع من الخسارة ربح بعون الله   :Good:  ربي يوفقكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

> انا حابب بس اعمل هامش ربح بسيط شهريا ودا اقصى طموحى
> شوف لو أنت فكرت إنك تجيب في مادة جيد مثلا فصدقني إحتمال إنك ترسب أو مقبول بنسبة 90%
> أما لو قلت بينك وبين نفسك إنه لابد من أن أحصل على ممتاز مرتفع حينها في أسوأ الأحوال سوف تكون جيد جدا 
> إن شاء الله الأخوان مايقصرون 
> يفدونك أكثر مني 
> تقبل تحياتي

 متفق معاك فى اللى انت قولتة كلة انت عارف انا تقديرى امتياز والتالت على الدفعة مع مرتبة الشرف كمان  :AA: يارب تكون بشرة خير ههههه فعلا اسم على مسمى اخى قمة القمة تقبل مرورى وتحياتى اليك يا غالى :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

> اخى الحبيب محمد بارك الله فيك
> اولاً اهلا بيك وسط اخوانك هنا جميعاً , وإن شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد 
> اخى الحبيب انا عاوزك تركز بس الأول فى شيئ واحد وهو التعلم فقط عشان تاكل من صيدك انت ولا تحتاج لأحد 
> وكخطوه اولى ادعوك لها لتفعلها ان تقرأ هذا الكتاب من الجلده للجلده قبل ان تفكر فى اى شيئ تماماً  الفوركس خطوة خطوة . إضغط هنا  بعد ان تنتهى فى قراءه هذا الكتاب , اخبرنى هنا فى الموضوع حتى اقول لك ما هى الخطوه الثانيه إن شاء الله وهكذا دائماً , لا تفكر فى خطوه إلا عندما تنهى ما قبلها تماماً 
> جزاك الله خيراً

 
استاذى Amro
ربنا يخليك ويحفظك يارب
بص بقى انا قولت اول واحد هيعطينى معلومة انا هحبة فى الله وهدعيلة  :Eh S(7): 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويعافيك ويبسط عليك بالعلم والرزق اللهم أمين
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويعافيك ويبسط عليك بالعلم  والرزق اللهم أمين
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويعافيك ويبسط عليك بالعلم  والرزق اللهم أمين
وحاضر ان شاء الله هقرأة بالكامل وهكلم حضرتك اقولك انا كدة خلصتة زى ما قولت
جزاك الله كل خير تقبل تحياتى :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

> أخي محمد اسمح لي أحييك على هذه البداية الطيبة وروح الدعابة المرحة والقناعات الجيدة وأتوقع لك مستقبلا زاهرا في المجال   هذا الموضوع دائما الخبراء هنا يقدمونه للمبتدئين  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  والحقيقة أنه يحتوي على مواضيع في غاية الأهمية للمبتدئين والمتقدمين على حد سواء  بالنسبة لبرامج التداول طبعا أشهرها هو الميتاتريد وكونك مبرمج أو مشروع مبرمج ربما يكون هو الأفضل لك لكن صدقني أنا شخصيا أحب التحليل والتداول عن طريق منصة FXCM  وأرتاح لها أكثر وذلك بحكم الخبرة والتعود لزمن طويل  نحن الآن مجبرون على التعامل مع الميتاتريد لكن مكره أخاك لا بطل وطبعا معظم الشركات المحترمة لها منصاتها الخاصة وهي مجانية في غالبها ما عليك إلا أن تفتح حساب ديمو وتنزل البرنامج وتبدأ التداول والبعض من هذه البرامج معرب  قناعتك ان هذا المجال  مصدر دخل ثاني ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه قناعة مهمة والكثير من الناس يقول بها وإن كنت شخصيا أرى أنه تجارة كسائر التجارات أرباحه محدودة وممكن ان تكون دائمة نسبيا بإذن الله كأحوال الدنيا جميعا  تحياتي وتقديري يا غالي

   تسلم لى كلامك الجميل يا استاذ المالى ، والله دايماً كدة اهل دبى بيحرجونى معاهم بذوقهم العالى دا  شكرا ُ لردك الجميل يا استاذ بس انت لية مقولتليش انتوا ليه مجبرين على الميتا تريدر ؟ يعنى امكانية تداول من منصة - عربية - بحساب ديمو ممنوعة ؟ ومتفق معاك على فكرة فى موضوع التجارة دا انا لو فتحت محل هنا فى مصر الضرائب هتلاحقنى وبتوع الحى هيشتغلونى ومش هنخلص انما احنا كدة فى الأمان ههههه تسلم يا جميل

----------


## Ahlawy

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن -----------> مالناش داعي إحنا يا المشرفين    أخي العزيز / اقرأ واقرأ ولا تبخل على نفسك فقد يكون مصدر رزقك وكتب الله لك فيه خير  فلا تبحث عن الكنز وتتوقع أنك ستجده خلال ساعتين    اتعب ي القراءة هنا وستجد كنز معلومات بعون الله  ونصيحتي لا تسأل عن شيء قبل أن تقرأ عنه ،، اقرأ واسأل عن نقطة محددة ستجد الجميع معك  وأعجبتني ردة فعلك على ما حصل لك وهذا يدل على أنك تصنع من الخسارة ربح بعون الله   ربي يوفقكم

 اية ياراجل يا طيب مالك المشرفين مزعلينك ليه بس هو يبقى الإشراف والحكومة علينا ولا اية احنا لازم نعمل ثورة  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  هههه انا بهزر معاك تحياتى لك وشكرا لكلامك وان شاء الله انا هتابع فى القراءة للكتاب فوركس خطوة بخطوة وفعلا انت ممكن تساعدنى فى معلومة لكن مش هتاخدنى من ايديا تعلمنى حاجة فى ساعتين وتضيع وقتك انا اللى لازم اخدم نفسى بنفسى

----------


## محمد العزب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مالك ومال المشرفين يابني وشايفك بتقول ثوره شكلك هتتعبنا  :Boxing: 
يبقى  أهم حاجه لازم تقرأها كويس عشان تكمل في الفوركس  قوانين المنتدى  :Stick Out Tongue:  
ايه ده لا لا أقصد الموضوع ده  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  :Big Grin: 
واخوانا ELMAALY كان قدمهولك في مشاركه سابقه
لكن انت ماشاء الله شكلك صبور وهذا ما يحتاجه الفوركس لذا انصحك بالتعلم ومراقبة السوق لمعرفة كيف يتحرك  :Wink Smile: 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
وأهلا وسهلا بك معنا في بيتك الجديد المتداول العربي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

> اية ياراجل يا طيب مالك المشرفين مزعلينك ليه بس هو يبقى الإشراف والحكومة علينا ولا اية احنا لازم نعمل ثورة  هههه انا بهزر معاك تحياتى لك وشكرا لكلامك وان شاء الله انا هتابع فى القراءة للكتاب فوركس خطوة بخطوة وفعلا انت ممكن تساعدنى فى معلومة لكن مش هتاخدنى من ايديا تعلمنى حاجة فى ساعتين وتضيع وقتك انا اللى لازم اخدم نفسى بنفسى

 دا أنا مشرف  :Cry Smile:  لا ياغالي كنت أعني أنه ماشاء الله الأعضاء مش مخلينا نرد   ماشاء الله  :015:  أعطوك كل الفائدة بلمح البصر  حامشيها المرادي بس  :012:   ربنا يوفقك يا أخي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو تالين

:Eh S(7): أهلا فيك  :Eh S(7):  أتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد  وقد أحسنت الأختيار بإنضمامك لهذا الصرح الشامخ برواده ومحبيه  ومثل ما أنت شايف الشباب هنا أخوة تجمعهم المحبة . :Inlove:    ولم يقصروا معك ولا مع أي أحد بالمساعدة والنصح . فلا تبخل على نفسك بالسؤال .  :Eh S(7):  للجميع  :Eh S(7):   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  مودتي وتقديري  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## Ahlawy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مالك ومال المشرفين يابني وشايفك بتقول ثوره شكلك هتتعبنا 
> يبقى  أهم حاجه لازم تقرأها كويس عشان تكمل في الفوركس  قوانين المنتدى  
> ايه ده لا لا أقصد الموضوع ده  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
> واخوانا ELMAALY كان قدمهولك في مشاركه سابقه
> لكن انت ماشاء الله شكلك صبور وهذا ما يحتاجه الفوركس لذا انصحك بالتعلم ومراقبة السوق لمعرفة كيف يتحرك 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
> وأهلا وسهلا بك معنا في بيتك الجديد المتداول العربي

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا 
ارجوك اوعى تفهمنى صح  :AA:  انا عضو مشاكس اة لكن ملتزم والله ما هتشوفوا منى غير كل خير ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:  لو عاوزنى اسيب البطاقة قبل ما ادخل على باب المنتدى  انا فى الخدمة  :012: 
اهلا وسهلا بيك يا جميل ربنا يخليك على كلامك وانا بدأت اقرأ فى كتاب فوركس خطوة بخطوة ووصلت لصفحة 27 فى المارجن والليفردج وبجد استفدت معلومات حلوة اوى 
اوعى تكون من عروس النيل اللى فى بالى ،، اعلى نسبة إلتزام فى مصر ولله الحمد فى المنصورة  :Good: وان شاء الله نكون اصدقاء

----------


## Ahlawy

> دا أنا مشرف  لا ياغالي كنت أعني أنه ماشاء الله الأعضاء مش مخلينا نرد   ماشاء الله  أعطوك كل الفائدة بلمح البصر  حامشيها المرادي بس   ربنا يوفقك يا أخي

 
معلش انا اللى فهمت غلط بقى والإشراف دول اجدع ناس  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahlawy

> أهلا فيك  أتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد  وقد أحسنت الأختيار بإنضمامك لهذا الصرح الشامخ برواده ومحبيه  ومثل ما أنت شايف الشباب هنا أخوة تجمعهم المحبة .   ولم يقصروا معك ولا مع أي أحد بالمساعدة والنصح . فلا تبخل على نفسك بالسؤال .  للجميع   مودتي وتقديري

 شكرا لمرورك اخى الكريم تسلم على ردك :Icon26:

----------


## محمد العزب

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا 
> ارجوك اوعى تفهمنى صح  انا عضو مشاكس اة لكن ملتزم والله ما هتشوفوا منى غير كل خير ان شاء الله  لو عاوزنى اسيب البطاقة قبل ما ادخل على باب المنتدى  انا فى الخدمة 
> اهلا وسهلا بيك يا جميل ربنا يخليك على كلامك وانا بدأت اقرأ فى كتاب فوركس خطوة بخطوة ووصلت لصفحة 27 فى المارجن والليفردج وبجد استفدت معلومات حلوة اوى 
> اوعى تكون من عروس النيل اللى فى بالى ،، اعلى نسبة إلتزام فى مصر ولله الحمد فى المنصورة وان شاء الله نكون اصدقاء

 ياحبيب قلبي طبعا شرف كبير جدا ليه اننا نكون اصدقاء وانا فعلا من المنصوره وربنا يهدي شباب المسلمين جميعا
أي شئ تحتاجه اخي الحبيب  ستجد الجميع هنا يساعدك من كتب او مواضيع كل شئ هتلاقيه موجود بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
بس اهم حاجه بس هتروح للمراقب العام  تسيب صوره البطاقه عنده عشان لو في اي قلق في المنتدى  :012:

----------


## AHMED HAMOUDA

مش لاقى حاجه للاسف انصحك بها لان تقريبا كل اعضاء المنتدى المتميزون يجيبون عن اسالتك حروح فين بينهم.
و لكن تحت امرك فى اى حاجه تطلبها منى
بالتوفيق فى عالم الفوركس ربنا يجعلها فتحه خير عليك  :Drive1:

----------


## Ahlawy

> ياحبيب قلبي طبعا شرف كبير جدا ليه اننا نكون اصدقاء وانا فعلا من المنصوره وربنا يهدي شباب المسلمين جميعا
> أي شئ تحتاجه اخي الحبيب  ستجد الجميع هنا يساعدك من كتب او مواضيع كل شئ هتلاقيه موجود بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
> بس اهم حاجه بس هتروح للمراقب العام  تسيب صوره البطاقه عنده عشان لو في اي قلق في المنتدى

  * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ازيك اخويا محمد العزب انا كمان من المنصورة وساكن عند فيلا غيث كدة وعاملين محشى النهاردة ياريت تشرفنا نعمل معاك الواجب  
شكرا لردك الجميل وانا بالفعل قرأت الكتاب بالكامل اهو ولسة مخلصة وبجد انا استفدت منة جدا**
هقولك انا تقريبا مفيش حاجة مكنتش عارفها يعنى طالما ضاربت واشتغلت سمسار قبل كدة هيبقى الـإساسيات دى كلها فى دماغى بس بجد المصطلحات فرقت معايا وفية بعض الحاجات مكنتش عارفها زى ال Reverse والHegde عمرى ما اتعاملت معاهم قبل كدة 
وبجد الشرح مبسط وجميل جدا واعذرنى عندى شوية اسألة اولها** 
هو الليفريدج دا مش يعتبر حرام ولا اية ياريت تفيدنى فى النقطة دى لإنى بصراحة قلقت منها اوى* * بس برضة حتة حلال وحرام مطمنانى شوية ان معظم المضاربين فى الفوركس من المسلمين وكمان فية حسابات اسلامية 
تانى حاجة بالنسبة للأبليكيشن بتاع FX SOL فهو جميل وبسط وسهل اكتشافة والكتاب شارح نفسة**
بس فية حاجة بقى انا وانا بدخل على الموقع الرسمى وبنزل البرنامج
لقيت برنامج خاص بأمريكا والتانى استراليا
اشمعنى بقى مش فاهم دى واية الفرق بينهم
والأحسن لينا احنا اية مش بتكلم على بتوع المنصورة اكيد اقصد الشرق الأوسط 
وانا روحت على اللينك دا علشان انزل بتاع امريكا منزلش معايا مش عارف لية* *  http://switch.atdmt.com/action/gdifx...RODownload08_9** 
المهم قومت منزل بتاع استراليا**  http://demo.fxsol.com/softdown/gtsv6...a/fxgtstsa.exe** 
وعملت اكونت ديمو واتبعتلى على الايميل رسالة باليوزر وبالسوورد**
بس للأسف مش بيدخل بعد ما عملت سيتب للبرنامج
بيقولى* you entered an invalid user name ., please try again *
هل هو الاكونت دا خاص بأمريكا ومش بيتعمل له access على برنامج استراليا ولا انا اللى بكتبة غلط ولا اية ياريت توضح المشكلة فين *  * وشكرا يا حبيبى انا اسف انى تعبتك معايا 
اخوك محمد*

----------


## Ahlawy

> مش لاقى حاجه للاسف انصحك بها لان تقريبا كل اعضاء المنتدى المتميزون يجيبون عن اسالتك حروح فين بينهم.
> و لكن تحت امرك فى اى حاجه تطلبها منى
> بالتوفيق فى عالم الفوركس ربنا يجعلها فتحه خير عليك

 
يا باشا جزاك الله كل خير كفاية بس انك شاركت فى التوبيك وجزاك الله خير على دعوتك الجميلة دى  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  ويارب تكون اجازة جميلة على الجميع ويكونوا حققوا ارباح كويسة :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

والله يا شباب انا زعلان من نفسى اوى
لإنى من التاريخ دا 
تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2008
وهو تاريخ يوم ما اتنصب عليا بالظبط
قبلها بشهر بقى كنت لسة حديث التخرج
انا زعلان من نفسى جدا علشان انا ضيعت سنتين من عمرى من غير ما ادخل هنا المنتدى واتعرف على الناس واتعلم بشكل صحيح كان زمانى دلوقتى فاهم على الأقل لكن والله مخفيش عليكم سر ، انا كنت حاطط الموضوع فى الفص الرابع من المخيخ وحاطة فى دماغى وقولت لازم اتعلمة وادخل فى المجال دا ، يلا الحمد لله يفعل الله ما يشاء وربنا يعوض صبرنا خير

----------


## mmoossttaaffaa

> والله يا شباب انا زعلان من نفسى اوى
> لإنى من التاريخ دا 
> تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2008
> وهو تاريخ يوم ما اتنصب عليا بالظبط
> قبلها بشهر بقى كنت لسة حديث التخرج
> انا زعلان من نفسى جدا علشان انا ضيعت سنتين من عمرى من غير ما ادخل هنا المنتدى واتعرف على الناس واتعلم بشكل صحيح كان زمانى دلوقتى فاهم على الأقل لكن والله مخفيش عليكم سر ، انا كنت حاطط الموضوع فى الفص الرابع من المخيخ وحاطة فى دماغى وقولت لازم اتعلمة وادخل فى المجال دا ، يلا الحمد لله يفعل الله ما يشاء وربنا يعوض صبرنا خير

 اخي العزيز نصيحه لا تضيع الطريقين
يعني استمر وتعلم الفوركس وابذل به كل جهدك 
ولكن لا تهمل ايضا محاولة العثور على وظيفه كريمة وفرصة عمل 
يعني استمر بالاتجاهين وبالتالي فرصك بالنجاح تكون اكبر فاذا لم يوفقك باحد الاتجاهين فقد توفق بالاتجاه الثاني ومن يدري ربما توفق بكل الاتجاهات   :Hands: 
تحياتي لك

----------


## Ahlawy

شكراً اخى الكريم والله انا بسعى وان شاء الله خير - شكرا مرة تانية ردك

----------


## Ahlawy

> اخى الحبيب محمد بارك الله فيك
> اولاً اهلا بيك وسط اخوانك هنا جميعاً , وإن شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد 
> اخى الحبيب انا عاوزك تركز بس الأول فى شيئ واحد وهو التعلم فقط عشان تاكل من صيدك انت ولا تحتاج لأحد 
> وكخطوه اولى ادعوك لها لتفعلها ان تقرأ هذا الكتاب من الجلده للجلده قبل ان تفكر فى اى شيئ تماماً  الفوركس خطوة خطوة . إضغط هنا  بعد ان تنتهى فى قراءه هذا الكتاب , اخبرنى هنا فى الموضوع حتى اقول لك ما هى الخطوه الثانيه إن شاء الله وهكذا دائماً , لا تفكر فى خطوه إلا عندما تنهى ما قبلها تماماً 
> جزاك الله خيراً

 *السلام عليكم استاذ عمرو انا خلصت الكتاب *

----------


## محمد العزب

> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ازيك اخويا محمد العزب انا كمان من المنصورة وساكن عند فيلا غيث كدة وعاملين محشى النهاردة ياريت تشرفنا نعمل معاك الواجب  
> شكرا لردك الجميل وانا بالفعل قرأت الكتاب بالكامل اهو ولسة مخلصة وبجد انا استفدت منة جدا**
> هقولك انا تقريبا مفيش حاجة مكنتش عارفها يعنى طالما ضاربت واشتغلت سمسار قبل كدة هيبقى الـإساسيات دى كلها فى دماغى بس بجد المصطلحات فرقت معايا وفية بعض الحاجات مكنتش عارفها زى ال Reverse والHegde عمرى ما اتعاملت معاهم قبل كدة 
> وبجد الشرح مبسط وجميل جدا واعذرنى عندى شوية اسألة اولها** 
> هو الليفريدج دا مش يعتبر حرام ولا اية ياريت تفيدنى فى النقطة دى لإنى بصراحة قلقت منها اوى* * بس برضة حتة حلال وحرام مطمنانى شوية ان معظم المضاربين فى الفوركس من المسلمين وكمان فية حسابات اسلامية 
> تانى حاجة بالنسبة للأبليكيشن بتاع FX SOL فهو جميل وبسط وسهل اكتشافة والكتاب شارح نفسة**
> بس فية حاجة بقى انا وانا بدخل على الموقع الرسمى وبنزل البرنامج
> لقيت برنامج خاص بأمريكا والتانى استراليا
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شوف ياباشا
بالنسبه لشرعية التعامل في السوق اتفضل هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68819.html 
تاني حاجه بالنسبه لشركة fxsol
الشركه عندها 3 فروع (أمريكا - بريطانيا - استراليا)
والفروع دي اتعملت بسبب بعض القوانين الجديده في امريكا على شركات الوساطه منعت الهيدح وشوية قوانين تانيه  :Big Grin: 
فالافضل خليك في بريطانيا  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/ 
وطبعا كل برنامج خاص بفرع له اليوزر والباس الخاص به يعني 
اما بخصوص المحشي لسه موجود ولا خلص  :18:

----------


## Ahlawy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شوف ياباشا
> بالنسبه لشرعية التعامل في السوق اتفضل هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68819.html 
> تاني حاجه بالنسبه لشركة fxsol
> الشركه عندها 3 فروع (أمريكا - بريطانيا - استراليا)
> والفروع دي اتعملت بسبب بعض القوانين الجديده في امريكا على شركات الوساطه منعت الهيدح وشوية قوانين تانيه 
> فالافضل خليك في بريطانيا  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/ 
> وطبعا كل برنامج خاص بفرع له اليوزر والباس الخاص به يعني 
> اما بخصوص المحشي لسه موجود ولا خلص

  *السلام عليكم*  *شكرا للرد السريع يا استاذ محمد وانا فتحت البرنامج واشتغل الحمد لله ولكن طبعا مفيش حاجة اونلاين دلوقتى كلة مقفول انا ان شاء الله هستنى اى حد هنا يرد عليا اية هى الخطوة التانية ان شاء الله وننتقل ليها* *يا باشا المحشى فى الحفظ والصون بس انت تنوى بس*  :013:

----------


## Ahlawy

السلام عليكم
خير يا جماعة مفيش حد رد ليه انا خلصت الكتااااااااااااااااااب الخطوة اللى جاية اية ؟

----------


## brokensoul08

> السلام عليكم
> خير يا جماعة مفيش حد رد ليه انا خلصت الكتااااااااااااااااااب الخطوة اللى جاية اية ؟

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  بداية اتمنى لك التوفيق في المجال باذن الله ماشاء الله عندك صبر و اراده حديدية ربنا يوفقك و تحقق اكثر مما تتمنى و لكل مجتهد نصيب أنصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب للمشرف الفاضل استاذ / عبد الكريم و هو يتحدث عن نماذج و انماط الشارت و بعض اساسيات التحليل الكلاسيكي بصورة سلسة و رائعة
لينك الكتاب https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...rt_pattern.rar  و اي خدمة تحت امرك في اي وقت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  بداية اتمنى لك التوفيق في المجال باذن الله ماشاء الله عندك صبر و اراده حديدية ربنا يوفقك و تحقق اكثر مما تتمنى و لكل مجتهد نصيب أنصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب للمشرف الفاضل استاذ / عبد الكريم و هو يتحدث عن نماذج و انماط الشارت و بعض اساسيات التحليل الكلاسيكي بصورة سلسة و رائعة
> لينك الكتاب https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...rt_pattern.rar  و اي خدمة تحت امرك في اي وقت

 *اوبا ،، المحلة الكبرى ، يعنى بلد الـ 6 ابريل  ، يعنى اجدع ناس  ، يعنى اغلى ناس*  *تسلملى يا حبيبى على الرد واوعدك ان شاء الله هقرأة بالكامل وهطبق ان شاء الله وهتابع معاك هنا على التوبيك* *شكرا لردك يا فدائى*

----------


## Amro

> *السلام عليكم استاذ عمرو انا خلصت الكتاب*

 أخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك 
تأخرت عليك معلش  
بص بقى يا سيدى الفاضل إذا كنت عاوز تتعلم صح وبجد انسى انك تفتح حساب دلوقتى خاااااااااااالص ومتستعجلش نهائياً 
لو بتفكر فى مكسب كبير توصله مثلا بعد 5 شهور كمده بسيطه فأنا انصحك تاخد منهم 3 شهور قراءه وشهرين تداول صدقنى واقسم لك بالله انك ممكن بفضل الله تعمل اللى كنت هتمله فى 5 شهور فى شهرين بس على اساس علمى صح 
دلوقتى بقى اسيبك مع خطوه تانيه مهمه وهى انك تعرف الشارت ده بيتحرك ازاى 
وده هييجى انك تفهم تماما يعنى ايه شوع يابانيه 
مرفق ليك كتابين واحد عربى وواحد انجليزى على الرابط التالى  هنا 
وصحيح ان الأنجليزى كبير شويه , بس بجد لو خلصت عليه وقريته انسى ان فى شمعه تفوت منك على الشارت بفضل الله  
اسيبك تعيش شويه وخلص وبلغنى تانى , واوعى تزهق ارجوك  
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## Ahlawy

> أخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك 
> تأخرت عليك معلش  
> بص بقى يا سيدى الفاضل إذا كنت عاوز تتعلم صح وبجد انسى انك تفتح حساب دلوقتى خاااااااااااالص ومتستعجلش نهائياً 
> لو بتفكر فى مكسب كبير توصله مثلا بعد 5 شهور كمده بسيطه فأنا انصحك تاخد منهم 3 شهور قراءه وشهرين تداول صدقنى واقسم لك بالله انك ممكن بفضل الله تعمل اللى كنت هتمله فى 5 شهور فى شهرين بس على اساس علمى صح 
> دلوقتى بقى اسيبك مع خطوه تانيه مهمه وهى انك تعرف الشارت ده بيتحرك ازاى 
> وده هييجى انك تفهم تماما يعنى ايه شوع يابانيه 
> مرفق ليك كتابين واحد عربى وواحد انجليزى على الرابط التالى  هنا 
> وصحيح ان الأنجليزى كبير شويه , بس بجد لو خلصت عليه وقريته انسى ان فى شمعه تفوت منك على الشارت بفضل الله  
> اسيبك تعيش شويه وخلص وبلغنى تانى , واوعى تزهق ارجوك  
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 *اهلا وسهلا استاذ عمرو مفيش حاجة يا باشا كان الله فى العون* *طيب انت كنت ماشى كويس لية تصدمنى بكتاب زى دا  انا الانجليزى بتاعى متوسط وبجد هحال بس بجد اتصدمت اول ما شوفتة 600 صفحة بس شكلة عالمى فعلا* *وبالنسبة للمضاربة انا بقول لحضرتك انا مش مستعجل نهائى انا معاكم لسنة قدام  يعنى فى تحليلى انى مش هقدر ادخل برأس مالى فى السوق الفعلى الا لو اكون فاهم اية اللى بيحصل وكمان زى ما حضرتك قولت ان فية فرق ان الواحد يكون بيعمل حاجة عن علم عكس اى حاجة تانية هتفرق معاة فى السرعات بعدين  لإن بصراحة انا المبلغ اللى احتكم عليه هو كل اللى معايا واحتكم عليه من الأساس  وعلى فكرة الراجل اللى كنت شغال معاة دا كان واخد توصيات كانت بتجيلة من شركة FX GMT كانت بتتبعت له على الموبايل فعشان كدة معنديش خبرة فى التحليل الفنى للأسف* *تحياتى لك استاذى وان شاء الله هخلص الكتابين وهتابع معاكم هنا*

----------


## تختخ

الشباب اكيد مقصروش فى الرد واعطاءك النصائح
مش هقولك الا على نصيحة واحدة 
لا تاخذ الامور على علاتها فلكل شىء سبب 
ولازم تفهم ده حصل ليه وده محصلش ليه 
طبعا مش هتعرف كل حاجة ومش هتفهم كل حاجة لكن مع الوقت هتفهم 
اخر حاجة لا تتعجل الامور ابدا انت لسه 22 سنة يعنى فاضل على المعاش 38 سنة 
ربنا يديك الصحة

----------


## Ahlawy

> الشباب اكيد مقصروش فى الرد واعطاءك النصائح
> مش هقولك الا على نصيحة واحدة 
> لا تاخذ الامور على علاتها فلكل شىء سبب 
> ولازم تفهم ده حصل ليه وده محصلش ليه 
> طبعا مش هتعرف كل حاجة ومش هتفهم كل حاجة لكن مع الوقت هتفهم 
> اخر حاجة لا تتعجل الامور ابدا انت لسه 22 سنة يعنى فاضل على المعاش 38 سنة 
> ربنا يديك الصحة

 36 سنة بس  :Big Grin: 
يااااااااااااااااة
دا ان جت الحكومة من الأصل :No3: 
بجد شكرا لردك الجميل وتحياتى لك

----------


## Ahlawy

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  بداية اتمنى لك التوفيق في المجال باذن الله ماشاء الله عندك صبر و اراده حديدية ربنا يوفقك و تحقق اكثر مما تتمنى و لكل مجتهد نصيب أنصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب للمشرف الفاضل استاذ / عبد الكريم و هو يتحدث عن نماذج و انماط الشارت و بعض اساسيات التحليل الكلاسيكي بصورة سلسة و رائعة
> لينك الكتاب https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...rt_pattern.rar  و اي خدمة تحت امرك في اي وقت

 ** *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* *ازيك يا استاذ بروكن اخبارك اية يارب تكون بخيرهه اخيراااااااااااااااااااااا* *انا الحمد لله خلصت الكتاب وبجد كتاب ممتع جدا جدا جدا*  *بشكل شخصى الصورة اتغيرت تقريبا عن الاول كتير* *بقيت يعنى نظرتى للشارت اتغيرت* *متشكر جدا والله انا هدعيلك اهو* *أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويشفيك ويرزقك ويبسط عليك من العلم والرزق اللهم أمين انت واستاذ عبد الكريم*  * أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويشفيك ويرزقك ويبسط  عليك من العلم والرزق اللهم أمين انت واستاذ عبد الكريم*  * أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويشفيك ويرزقك ويبسط  عليك من العلم والرزق اللهم أمين انت واستاذ عبد الكريم*

----------


## Ahlawy

انا هبدأ فى الكتاب العربى اهو ان شاء الله يا استاذ عمرو  :Regular Smile:

----------


## brokensoul08

> ** *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* *ازيك يا استاذ بروكن اخبارك اية يارب تكون بخيرهه اخيراااااااااااااااااااااا* *انا الحمد لله خلصت الكتاب وبجد كتاب ممتع جدا جدا جدا*  *بشكل شخصى الصورة اتغيرت تقريبا عن الاول كتير* *بقيت يعنى نظرتى للشارت اتغيرت* *متشكر جدا والله انا هدعيلك اهو* *أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويشفيك ويرزقك ويبسط عليك من العلم والرزق اللهم أمين انت واستاذ عبد الكريم*  * أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويشفيك ويرزقك ويبسط  عليك من العلم والرزق اللهم أمين انت واستاذ عبد الكريم*  * أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويشفيك ويرزقك ويبسط  عليك من العلم والرزق اللهم أمين انت واستاذ عبد الكريم*

 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ربنا يوفقك يارب و يحفظك و مش عارف اشكرك ازاي عالكلام و الدعاء الروعة دا و لك مثله ان شاء الله ربنا يحفظك انت و من تحب و عموما انا بنصحك نفس نصيحة استاذ عمرو و هي كتاب جون مورفي و تحت امرك في اي وقت اعتبرني اخوك الصغير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ELMAALY

> تسلم لى كلامك الجميل يا استاذ المالى ، والله دايماً كدة اهل دبى بيحرجونى معاهم بذوقهم العالى دا شكرا ُ لردك الجميل يا استاذ بس انت لية مقولتليش انتوا ليه مجبرين على الميتا تريدر ؟ يعنى امكانية تداول من منصة - عربية - بحساب ديمو ممنوعة ؟ ومتفق معاك على فكرة فى موضوع التجارة دا انا لو فتحت محل هنا فى مصر الضرائب هتلاحقنى وبتوع الحى هيشتغلونى ومش هنخلص انما احنا كدة فى الأمان ههههه تسلم يا جميل

 أهلا أخي أنا آسف جدا أنني تأخرت في الرد عليك ولكن انتهز الفرصة أنني وجدت الموضوع الآن منور الصفحة الأولى وأبارك لك أنك قرأت تلك الكتب الهامة جد جدا طبعا غني عن القول أنك سوف تقرأها مرات وتعيد قراءتها وكل مرة سوف تكتشف أشياء جديدة  بالنسبة لسؤالك  مجبرين على الميتار تريدير بحكم العولمة يا سيدي فقط  المؤشرات (كيف تضع مؤشر بالخياط مثلا على منصة اف اكس سي ام على سبيل المثال ) الاكسبرتات (كيف تضع اكسبرت الشهباء على منصة اف اكس سول مثلا ) هذه أمور يلزمها الميتاتريد بالاضافة إلى خفته وسهولة تنزيله وعمله على الهواتف النقالة التي تدعم الويندوز أيضا بسهولة وكذلك انتشاره وشيوعة استخدامه كما ذكرت لك أما كون المنصة عربي أو انجليزي أو حتى فرنسي هذا آخر ما نفكر فيه فهذه أمور في النهاية تصبح ليس لها علاقة باللغات إنما تعود وممارسة  تحياتي وتقديري يا غالي

----------


## Ahlawy

> أهلا أخي أنا آسف جدا أنني تأخرت في الرد عليك ولكن انتهز الفرصة أنني وجدت الموضوع الآن منور الصفحة الأولى وأبارك لك أنك قرأت تلك الكتب الهامة جد جدا طبعا غني عن القول أنك سوف تقرأها مرات وتعيد قراءتها وكل مرة سوف تكتشف أشياء جديدة  بالنسبة لسؤالك  مجبرين على الميتار تريدير بحكم العولمة يا سيدي فقط  المؤشرات (كيف تضع مؤشر بالخياط مثلا على منصة اف اكس سي ام على سبيل المثال ) الاكسبرتات (كيف تضع اكسبرت الشهباء على منصة اف اكس سول مثلا ) هذه أمور يلزمها الميتاتريد بالاضافة إلى خفته وسهولة تنزيله وعمله على الهواتف النقالة التي تدعم الويندوز أيضا بسهولة وكذلك انتشاره وشيوعة استخدامه كما ذكرت لك أما كون المنصة عربي أو انجليزي أو حتى فرنسي هذا آخر ما نفكر فيه فهذه أمور في النهاية تصبح ليس لها علاقة باللغات إنما تعود وممارسة  تحياتي وتقديري يا غالي

 *ولا يهمك يا استاذ المالى كان الله فى العون يا غالى* *انا اللى اسف انى متقل عليكم معلش* *انا طبعا لحد دلوقتى مجربتش انى ارسم موشرات او اى حاجة من دى* *واكيد هقرأ الكتب دى تانى للتجربة لإن المرة دى كانت للمعرفة مش اكتر ان شاء الله* *بالنسبة بقى للموبايل ويندوز والكلام دا* *بصراحة اخى انا عاوزك تصدمنى اية هى الـTOOLS بتاعتك والمفروض انها تكون بتاعة اى متاجر فى الفوركس*  *يعنى مثلا انا متخيل ان خط النت اللى عندى حاليا ( شبكة ) وبدفع 30 ج زى الفل*  *بس النظام دا مينفعش لإن طبعا ممكن ناس تقطع عليا النت ودى حالة واردة*  *فا انا مش هستنى ان الاحتمال دا يحصل* *فإذن كدة لازم اجيب خط لوحدى ولو 512 براوتر يكون عندى بالتالى هتزيد التكلفة لـ 90 ج شهريا*  *مثلا ، لو النت فصل فى الشركة* *يبقى لازم يكون معايا موبايل اعرف ادخل اتابع من عليه واحط اوامر بيع وشراء لحد لما النت يرجع ولا أية ؟* *ويندوز موبايل - HTC مثلا ؟*  *طيب ،، انا حاليا بستخدم الـ PC العادى بتاعى* *فرضا ً فية حاجة لازمة انى اتابعها سواء كانت من الشغل او من برة يبقى لازم يكون معايا لابتوب*  *العملية دخلتلها فى 5 الاف جنية كدة* *ههههههههههههه* *انا على فكرة مش بهزر انا بفكر معاكم بشكل جدى يعنى هل انا يستوجب عليا انى اعمل كل الحاجات دى فى الأول علشان اريح دماغى بعد كدة ولا اية ؟* *لإن برضة اللى اعرفة ان الشركة اللى كان الواد اللى نصب عليا بيتعامل معاها كانت بتحدد مواصفات جهازة يعنى البوردة والبروسيسور كارت اللان وهكذا ، بحيث انة الجهاز دا الوحيد المسموح له انة يدخل على المنصة بتاعتة حتى لو اتسرقت اليوزر والباسورد مينفعش حد يفتحها من جهاز تانى لإنها بتكون تابعة لمواصفات اللاب توب بتاعة هو حد فاهمنى يا جماعة ؟* *يعنى معنى الكلام دا انى لازم اشترى لاب* *أرجو التوضيح بالله عليكم*

----------


## Ahlawy

للأسف انا مش مركز خالص ولا عارف ازاكر اخر كتابين بتاع الشموع اليابانية والكتاب الإنجليزى انا فاهم فية شارتات والعناوين لكن بشكل مفصل مش فاهم اوى للأسف  :Frown:

----------


## maxmous

> للأسف انا مش مركز خالص ولا عارف ازاكر اخر كتابين بتاع الشموع اليابانية والكتاب الإنجليزى انا فاهم فية شارتات والعناوين لكن بشكل مفصل مش فاهم اوى للأسف

 حبيب هارتى انته والله  .... اولا احب اقولك ان موضعك دا فاد ناس كتير وانا اولهم 
انا لسه مبتداء زيك كدا بس الحمد لله انا قريت كتير  بس مشكلتىانى معملتش زيك كدا
انا دخلت العالم دا  وهاتك يا قرايه من هنا ومن هنا وعربى انجليزى  بس مش مكنت منظم   
وفعلا استفد من موضوعك هنا  التنظيم ...بمعنى  اولا اقرا كتاب الفروكس خطوطه بخطوه  وبعدين كدا التشارتات  وبعد كدا الاشكال  وبعد كدا ابدا فى التحليل الفنى  
على العموم انا مش فى وضع انى انصحك تعمل ايه علشان زى ما قوتك انى لسه مبتداء  
بس انا هقولك على تجربتى  :18: 
1-  انك تقرا الكتب اللى اخوانا " اللى عاملين شغل جامد جدا " قايلين عليها 
2- تحاول تطبق الل اتعلمتو على بلات فورم انته تحبو 
3- متبدائش بمبلغ كبير اوى  علشان  المارجن  ميباش كبير "" قصدى هنا انك تعيش فعلا انك فاتح حساب حقيقى " " تدخل عقود لعدد بسيط  وتفكر فى المارجن وكدا 
4- الوقت 
بس كدا دا اللى بعملو وان شاءالله انا فى خلال يومين هفتح حساب حقيقى بس بسيط كدا على امل التجربيه الواقعيه  
وبالتوفيق ليك وليا ولكل الناس الطبيبن  :Wink Smile:

----------


## عـلاء

السلام عليكم  
هذه روابط تفيدك على تعلم البرمجة بلغة MQ4 
موضوعين للأستاذ وضاح أنا شخصيا استفدت منهم كثيرا وفيهم معلومات لم أجدها في موقع اللغة نفسه https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40966.html 
وهذه هي الدوال المتعلقة بهذه اللغة من موقعها الرسمي http://docs.mql4.com/ 
بالتوفيق

----------


## Ahlawy

> حبيب هارتى انته والله  .... اولا احب اقولك ان موضعك دا فاد ناس كتير وانا اولهم 
> انا لسه مبتداء زيك كدا بس الحمد لله انا قريت كتير  بس مشكلتىانى معملتش زيك كدا
> انا دخلت العالم دا  وهاتك يا قرايه من هنا ومن هنا وعربى انجليزى  بس مش مكنت منظم   
> وفعلا استفد من موضوعك هنا  التنظيم ...بمعنى  اولا اقرا كتاب الفروكس خطوطه بخطوه  وبعدين كدا التشارتات  وبعد كدا الاشكال  وبعد كدا ابدا فى التحليل الفنى  
> على العموم انا مش فى وضع انى انصحك تعمل ايه علشان زى ما قوتك انى لسه مبتداء  
> بس انا هقولك على تجربتى 
> 1-  انك تقرا الكتب اللى اخوانا " اللى عاملين شغل جامد جدا " قايلين عليها 
> 2- تحاول تطبق الل اتعلمتو على بلات فورم انته تحبو 
> 3- متبدائش بمبلغ كبير اوى  علشان  المارجن  ميباش كبير "" قصدى هنا انك تعيش فعلا انك فاتح حساب حقيقى " " تدخل عقود لعدد بسيط  وتفكر فى المارجن وكدا 
> ...

 شكراً يا زعيم على ردك وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد تحياتى لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

> السلام عليكم  
> هذه روابط تفيدك على تعلم البرمجة بلغة MQ4 
> موضوعين للأستاذ وضاح أنا شخصيا استفدت منهم كثيرا وفيهم معلومات لم أجدها في موقع اللغة نفسه https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40966.html 
> وهذه هي الدوال المتعلقة بهذه اللغة من موقعها الرسمي http://docs.mql4.com/ 
> بالتوفيق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة تسلم يا باشا على اللينكات هو انا مأجل موضوع التعليم لغة البرمجة دى لحد لما اكون فاهم وملم بكل حاجة ولا انت رأيك اية بس انا اكيد يعنى ان شاء الله هنتظم معاكم بإذن الله

----------


## Ahlawy

> *ولا يهمك يا استاذ المالى كان الله فى العون يا غالى* *انا اللى اسف انى متقل عليكم معلش* *انا طبعا لحد دلوقتى مجربتش انى ارسم موشرات او اى حاجة من دى* *واكيد هقرأ الكتب دى تانى للتجربة لإن المرة دى كانت للمعرفة مش اكتر ان شاء الله* *بالنسبة بقى للموبايل ويندوز والكلام دا* *بصراحة اخى انا عاوزك تصدمنى اية هى الـTOOLS بتاعتك والمفروض انها تكون بتاعة اى متاجر فى الفوركس*  *يعنى مثلا انا متخيل ان خط النت اللى عندى حاليا ( شبكة ) وبدفع 30 ج زى الفل*  *بس النظام دا مينفعش لإن طبعا ممكن ناس تقطع عليا النت ودى حالة واردة*  *فا انا مش هستنى ان الاحتمال دا يحصل* *فإذن كدة لازم اجيب خط لوحدى ولو 512 براوتر يكون عندى بالتالى هتزيد التكلفة لـ 90 ج شهريا*  *مثلا ، لو النت فصل فى الشركة* *يبقى لازم يكون معايا موبايل اعرف ادخل اتابع من عليه واحط اوامر بيع وشراء لحد لما النت يرجع ولا أية ؟* *ويندوز موبايل - HTC مثلا ؟*  *طيب ،، انا حاليا بستخدم الـ PC العادى بتاعى* *فرضا ً فية حاجة لازمة انى اتابعها سواء كانت من الشغل او من برة يبقى لازم يكون معايا لابتوب*  *العملية دخلتلها فى 5 الاف جنية كدة* *ههههههههههههه* *انا على فكرة مش بهزر انا بفكر معاكم بشكل جدى يعنى هل انا يستوجب عليا انى اعمل كل الحاجات دى فى الأول علشان اريح دماغى بعد كدة ولا اية ؟* *لإن برضة اللى اعرفة ان الشركة اللى كان الواد اللى نصب عليا بيتعامل معاها كانت بتحدد مواصفات جهازة يعنى البوردة والبروسيسور كارت اللان وهكذا ، بحيث انة الجهاز دا الوحيد المسموح له انة يدخل على المنصة بتاعتة حتى لو اتسرقت اليوزر والباسورد مينفعش حد يفتحها من جهاز تانى لإنها بتكون تابعة لمواصفات اللاب توب بتاعة هو حد فاهمنى يا جماعة ؟* *يعنى معنى الكلام دا انى لازم اشترى لاب* *أرجو التوضيح بالله عليكم*

 ياريت يا شباب حد يرد عليا فى الجزئية دى  :EEK!:  احسن انا دايخ من كتر التفكير  :Noco:   وانا للأسف مش عارف اقرأ الكتاب بتاع الشموع اليابانية دا لإنى بتلخبط لما بقرأة لانة خاص باسواق الاسهم  :Big Grin:  والكتاب الإنجليزى ابيض يا ورد حد يقولى اعمل اية  :AA:

----------


## Ahlawy

اسف لو كنت عملت حاجة غلط بس انا فعلا كنت حابب اشكر الناس بس مش اكتر واتمنى ان الادارة تتفهم الموضوع

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اسف لو كنت عملت حاجة غلط بس انا فعلا كنت حابب اشكر الناس بس مش اكتر واتمنى ان الادارة تتفهم الموضوع

 ما في مشاكل يا غالي ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:  
المنتدى منتداك . ونحن تحت امرك  :Good:

----------


## Ahlawy

شكرا استاذ عبد الكريم انا تبسطت اوى لما قريت كتابك وعجبنى وفهمت منة بشكرك مرة تانية وربنا يكتبها فى ميزان حسناتك

----------

